# Should I do a 9 hour mtb race 8 days before my A race of the year?



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

I am 43. The goal that I have been chasing the last couple of seasons is to break 1 hour in a 25 mile TT. For the last month, I have been training only on the road specifically for the TT's. My last two chances to do TT's this season are 8/15 and 8/22. I just heard about a local 9 hour mtb race that I think could be great fun. I would not train for the endurance aspect of the mtb race - just go and try it because it sounds fun. The mtb race is on 8/7. Assuming that the mtb race would make me sore for 2 to 3 days, do you believe that it is too close to my goal events to try?


----------



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

a 9 hours SOLO race will take longer than 2 to 3 days to be fully recovered... I don't it would be wise to race an 9 hours race before your A priority race.... A shorter race will be fine, like a tune-up race.....but an endurance race, specially on a MTB will take a lot from you..


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree. If you really want to do well in the "A" race, skip the endurance mtn race. 

I did at 16+hour Adventure race that left me smoked for a week. I was not back to feeling great for 1.5 weeks. But we flew, and it was COLD( 40's and rain) that day. And I think the 15 miles of running/trecking/bushwacking on up and down terrain did me in......


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes! Do it. don't listen to these sissys.
If you think the mtb race will be great fun then it will! If you think "man that mtb race was fun last week, I am going to crush today's TT. shut up legs!" Then you will achieve your goals.
And since we're giving personal examples I did a 100 mile mtb race then a harder 80 mile mtb race a week later and then crushed everyone in my A race two weeks after that with a solo breakaway.
That being said if you have not been doing any endurance training what so ever it may be tough but that doesn't mean you won't have fun.

have fun and crush!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

This a "What does your body tell you moment" IMHO. 

Are you tapering off for this A race? 

I would take longer than that to FULLY recover. I did a 5hr mtb trek at race pace (5 hr race pace) by myself. No stops accept to grab my strategically placed water bottle for the 5th hr as my CamelBak was dry. I was dead legged the entire next week and weekend. I still did not feel solid until 14 days after. I got a lot of extra base work those 14 days.


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

8 days is a long time. If it we're 4 days, I'd say don't do it. 8 days out is ok, taper down from that point.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

nope. no.


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Mr. Papagiorgio said:


> I am 43. The goal that I have been chasing the last couple of seasons is to break 1 hour in a 25 mile TT. For the last month, I have been training only on the road specifically for the TT's. My last two chances to do TT's this season are 8/15 and 8/22. I just heard about a local 9 hour mtb race that I think could be great fun. I would not train for the endurance aspect of the mtb race - just go and try it because it sounds fun. The mtb race is on 8/7. Assuming that the mtb race would make me sore for 2 to 3 days, do you believe that it is too close to my goal events to try?


If you've been training for your TT for some time and are due for a taper, then I'd say you should be ok. I did a 12 hour solo a couple of years ago on a Saturday, was worked for most of the week, but was putting out decent power during short intervals and felt ok by Thursday.

Do you do TTs for a living. Are you relying on a good TT result to get you that pro contract. Chances are you're not, and chances are this whole cycling thing is meant to be "fun." Maybe the experience dulls the sharp edge on your TT power and you don't set a PR. Is that really the end of the world? 

Oh, and if you do this MTB race, you definitely won't consider it "fun" after about hour 3.

LOL....just realized the date. So now that you've probably done both races, how did you do?


----------

